# Time for a new fixed, any sales on yet?



## colinr (8 Jul 2010)

I'm in the market for a new fixed, must be sales coming up on 2010 models soon, so if anyone spots anything would they be kind enough to mention it here?

Or if anyone is shifting a fixed (49-51cm) I could be interested.


----------



## clarion (20 Jul 2010)

Ridgeback Solo £399 from Evans. You'll need to fit your own fixed sprocket, but it does have a double sided hub


----------



## colinr (21 Jul 2010)

I'm thinking more bling. Probably the Boardman (which will not be in a sale, but is reasonably priced to start with) or wait until next year for the new Langster. So sort of backtracking on sales


----------



## Soltydog (21 Jul 2010)

What about This 
Came across it this morning, maybe a bargain for someone?
link not working  http://www.bumblebeeauctions.co.uk/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=87954


----------



## skupp (4 Aug 2010)

Picked up this from Evans today - 300 squids off....

http://www.evanscycl...d-bike-ec022012

Coming from a langster, quite impressed with the quality - need to get used to the fixed riding part tho - used to a singlespeed freewheel setup...

Cheers,
Daniel.


----------



## colinr (4 Aug 2010)

Same problem as most sale bikes with that... no tiny sizes left! I need something around 49-51.
That green wouldn't match any of my other gear either


----------



## fossyant (5 Aug 2010)

Got a rather nice tasty Fuji Track in the Evans near the Trafford Centre.... - you'd have to add brakes though !!!


----------



## Vikeonabike (14 Sep 2010)

Bright and Blingy Langster Monaco
Saw one of these in the Flesh...enough Bling for you?


----------



## colinr (14 Sep 2010)

That's not a million miles from the Bianchi Sei Giorni I've been eyeing up / waiting to see an MSRP on.
Don't want a compact frame again though, so the Bianchi wins out in that respect.


----------



## ny152 (19 Sep 2010)

Evans still showing stock of the Genesis Flyer in a 52" frame for £499.
Great bike for the money.


----------



## bonk man (19 Sep 2010)

If you want something robust .... I have an On One for sale in the classifieds...


----------



## MrGrumpy (26 Sep 2010)

colinr said:


> That's not a million miles from the Bianchi Sei Giorni I've been eyeing up / waiting to see an MSRP on.
> Don't want a compact frame again though, so the Bianchi wins out in that respect.




oooh like the Bianchi, suspect oot ma price range though


----------



## colinr (27 Sep 2010)

Rumoured MSRP on the Bianchi is $900 for the US.
So would guess about £800 here. Will have to see how extravagant I'm feeling when the sun comes out in a few months


----------



## Penny_Farthing (19 Oct 2010)

Just saw a great looking bike at the cycle show last week. It had the Gates Carbon Drive system. It looks like bikerepublic are the only guys who do it in the UK.

Bike Republic


----------



## Gav2000 (19 Oct 2010)

I've just got a Felt Curbside from Wiggle for £349. It was a flat barred bike to start with but I've just put some On One Midge drops on it, only £15 in white. It's quite blingy (cream and white) and a very nice ride.

I've just checked and it's available in 51cm.

Gav.


----------



## clarion (20 Oct 2010)

ny152 said:


> Evans still showing stock of the Genesis Flyer in a 52" frame for £499.
> Great bike for the money.



Yes, but 52"? That's a biiiig frame!


----------



## colinr (21 Oct 2010)

Due to unexpectedly not having a job, n+1 is on the back burner for a bit. But when it's time... I'm going to build something stupid special


----------



## Russell Allen (17 Nov 2010)

Chap on ebay doing 2010 Kona Paddy Wagons for £350, I bought one, great for the money

Regards

Russell Allen


----------



## dodo (20 Nov 2010)

Russell Allen said:


> Chap on ebay doing 2010 Kona Paddy Wagons for £350, I bought one, great for the money
> 
> Regards
> 
> Russell Allen



Hey Russell

The paddy wagon looks great. Could you post a review and a link to the chap you bought it from on ebay.

Thanks


----------

